# Sparrow - Day 10 & New Arrivals



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please don't feel the need to respond unless you really care to .. I know everyone is busy and also know that I bombard you all with pics.

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr25

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, first of all, I really enjoy all the pictures. They are frequently adorable and many times educational. I'm not in a position to have/rescue ducks/geese/bunnies/etc., but you are nice enough to share what you do with us. So thank you!

Now, regarding the current pics:
Beautiful house finch nest - the builders put a lot of effort into finding the right materials and crafting it just so!

Hope the two female ducks recover well and quickly!

Bet those people paid good money for that beautiful bunny. Then dumped it because they didn't know/care enough to have it neutered so it would make a good house rabbit.  

Do you go around saying, "Idiots!!!" alot? I think I would, dealing with all the dumped animals you do!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Terri! I'm glad you enjoy the pics and I know from your posts that you often see/spot things that I don't even having the bird or animal right here in front of me. I always appreciate your input and comments.

I am trying to "document" this little sparrow from start to real bird and keep posting every day because of that. Then there's all the new incoming so they are in the camera too .. and they end up in the posted photos. I just don't have the time to separate all the photos out .. sorry!

My favorite photo of today is of the "big" sparrowling standing up and begging with the smaller ones around him/her .. for some reason, that pic really got me when I was going through and getting ready to post them.

The ducks will be fine .. the white one has mild bumblefoot but will be fine.

Yes .. I use the "I" word often (Idiot), the "F" word often (no comment), and the "S" word(s) too (also no comment).

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes .. I use the "I" word often (Idiot), the "F" word often (no comment), and the "S" word(s) too (also no comment).
> 
> Terry


LOLOLOLOL!!!!!! I can just imagine those are 3 words that come with the territory, Terry 

Yep, I agree, Terri is one VERY observant lady with a great eye for detail


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank you both for your nice comments! The animals are so beautiful and their behavior intriguing. Too bad work takes up so much time.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Those were great pics Terry. I really enjoy seeing the animals you are working with. Especially the ducks. Lord, I love ducks (almost as much as pigeons, possibly more, but I don't want to play favourites here)

What's up with the Woodbridge? She looks really frazzled to me. Poor thing has been throught the mill by the looks of it.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful bunch of happy looking "critters". 

That bunny is just gorgeous, those markings are striking.

Yep, I can imagine the three most used words in the English language coming to mind.. everytime you are rescuing these adorable abandoned creatures!


----------

